# Canning rump roast?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? Just wondering how it would turn out.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Beef, moose, caribou, corned caribou, corned moose, salmon, you get the idea. Ninety minutes at 10psi or higher. I've canned this and more. I think Ike was in the White House when mom taught me to can. I have a jar of roast beef hash my buddy put up that I am anxious to try.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Brisket is on sale this weekend here. What would I do with canned brisket? Would it be good for soup? This is not brined.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Has anyone tried this? Just wondering how it would turn out.


Turns out great, ready for stew anytime, I also canned ready made stew, better with age.This may help you also.
http://www.gopresto.com/recipes/canning/vegetables.php


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Roast, cut it inta squares an brown it up a bit first. Then can with a bit a beef broth an light on the seasonins. Goof fer stew, beef an noodles, casserole an the like.

Brisket, Ifin it were me, I'd smoke it some first. Barrin bein able ta do that, cook it in the oven a bit with some a yer favorite seasonin, go easy on the seasonin though. Then defat it, cube it an do the same as the roast. Good fer taco's an the like as well as the thins fer roast.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Ready and Coot. I just now got 11 pints beef cubes in the canner coming up to steam.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I cut the flats off the 2 briskets to smoke and defatted the points, cut them into cubes, put in pints with 1/4 tsp Better than Bullion.

Opened a pint to try and made beef stew. OMG!!! Even my husband who is not a beef stew person said it was the best he ever ate.

Now I am waiting for chuck or rump to go on sale to try. Wieners are on sale again so I will probably buy a case to can. Already have about 30 pounds of hamburger in the freezer I can't wait to thaw and can. Made spaghetti sauce to try my first batch and it was fine.

I think you guys have created a monster. Just don't know where to store it all.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

The canning season for roasts is coming up....around here they go on sale cheapest in the summer when everybody wants quick-cooking stuff for the grill. I stock up on roasts and get to canning!


----------

